# Need help on a turned piece - polyurethane and Mylands Friction Polish



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

So i turned a piece to a very nice shine last night, and realize there was a little divit I wanted to fill with polyurethane. Of course it was only later that i realized i used Mylands Friction Polish on the piece (which probably has wax) and the polyurethane seems ever so slightly tacky this morning.

dangit. So I have my husband throwing the piece into my UV nail salon drier (for ladies who do Shellac nails) to see if that'll cure the poly. my other option is to hit it with the heat gun or hair drier when i got home

i can't put this back on the chuck and resand it as i already remove the piece off the chuck and you know how hard it is to get the piece exactly where it was on the chuck before, I've never been successful. so i am hoping there is something i can use that will fully cure that poly. Maybe another coat of poly?

the finish of the piece is as follows:

10 coats of BLO / CA glue
1-2 coats of Mylands Friction Polish
1 very thin coat of polyurethane (whoops)

please help. Thank you!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

What I have heard from charles Neil who hates BLO is that it dries very SLOWLY don't know if you gave enough drying time? then I'm not sure about the friction polish, is it a wax? The poly will have difficulty? as the underlayment is moist?

don't know if you can remove the poly with chemicals?

Just what I have heard Charles say over and over. and he is a master finisher?


----------



## ArticulusRex (Jul 7, 2012)

Not sure if you are still looking for a solution, but you can use a heat gun to strip the poly, it will also melt the friction polish (the wax), but at least that would allow you to apply a new coat of poly and let it cure up.

AR


----------

